# Should I paint the Crawl Space Wood Joists? They are exposed?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

I suppose you Could paint them,..... 
But I don't know Why you'd want to.......

It seems like Alot of Work,+ Money for Nothing to Me......


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Depends on how much time you plan to spend down there.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I plan to stay in the house along time. I want it to last as long as possible. So I am willing to put in the time if there is a long term benefit.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I can not think of one benifit to you if you paint the floor joist.
.
I can think of alot of reasons not to. 

If you want to do something to aid in longevity...apply timbor. this will discourage wdo.

PS stop digging near the piers.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

What is timbor?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.allpest.com/timbor.html


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you digging a basement down there? I just can't figure out what that pit is for in the middle of your crawl...

In any case, the key to keeping those timbers in good shape is a nice, dry environment. If you read online about mold prevention/remediation, the more reputable sites are almost unanimous that the best way to keep it dry is to seal off the crawl space from the outside. This means lining the whole thing with plastic (walls and dirt) and sealing the vents. It turns out that all those vents do is let in humidity in the summer time, which then condenses on your A/C'd floor. (They also let out heat in the winter.) If the crawl is sealed off, it should be approx. the same humidity as your house, which keeps those timbers nice and dry.

If the timbers stay dry and termite-free, they should last pretty much forever.

SirWired


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

twilightcall said:


> Well, I plan to stay in the house along time. I want it to last as long as possible. So I am willing to put in the time if there is a long term benefit.


I was asking how much time you planned to spend hanging out in the crawl space, as I couldn't think of any advantage to painting the bottom of your floor, except to make it pretty.


----------



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

Like I said my goal is to make it last as long as possible. Since the house was built in 49 it already has almost 50 years on it. So anything I can do to prolong its life I want to do. Don't plan to spend a lot of time in the crawl space but will need to do some plumbing down there. Just want it to last. 

Sir Wired. Thanks for all of the info. I appreciate it. I didn't dig that trench. It was already there. This is what I am starting with. I haven't done a thing to it yet. 

I will look into timbor. Thanks.


----------



## bobda (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi!

I'm in this same situation. I just purchased a 60 year old fixer-upper house in a very cold, and foggy area (HEAVY fog 80% of the year).

I just got through repairing all the water damaged walls and wood inside of the house (leaky roof). And it's got me very concerned about future water and pest damage. 

I'm also considering painting inside the crawl space. To keep a water tight seal on the exposed wood...to keep out the water. And to also keep the moisture from coming into the house through the floors. Also to keep out the insects (lots of termite damage in and around the house).

I'm curious to know if there's any draw backs. Maybe the wood is left purposely exposed so any moisture that got into the wood can evaporate. Or maybe it's for letting out the moisture from inside the house (from everyday living, or when there's a liquid spill). Or maybe the paint fumes can seep through the floors...etc

Thanks!


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

You cannot prevent humidity from being absorbed by wood by painting it. Liquid water, yes, humidity, no.

You should prevent termites by hiring a licensed, bonded, and insured firm that treats houses for termites.

If you want to prevent moisture from entering the house through the crawl, there are firms that will seal off your crawl space. (or, you can do it yourself) This is nothing more complicated that doing a thorough job lining the floor and walls entirely with plastic and making sure the seams are well-sealed.

SirWired


----------

